# Oak Moss Blanks



## mharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I am at Ft Hunter Liggett this week...and there is oak tree moss everywhere...has anyone used this...looks like cactus...but different...will it cat in resin?


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 24, 2013)

Short answer....yes!




 


You do have to dry it out and clean off any debris.


----------



## RMayoIII (Mar 24, 2013)

Who'd a thunk it!? Looks great


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 24, 2013)

I was at Fort Ord in '82 and spent some time at the "Hungry Lizzard". 
Wish it was '82 again............


----------



## Culprit (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys are making me miss my favorite duty station in Beaufort, SC with the picture of that Zen and the Spanish Moss.

That's a good looking pen!


----------

